# Wii Custom Firmware Coming



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

According to reports at Wiili.org, a custom Wii firmware is in development. It won't be like Dark_AleX's Custom Firmware (for PSP). but features may be put into it soon!.

Wii Custom Firmware!

It seems all the good stuff comes out E3 week lol.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 14, 2008)

woohoow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Finally


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm, custom firmware that enables a NAND safety feature.
Total kick ass right there.
This opens up the chance for more hacking with less worries.

Kinda reminds me of the ol NDS firmware hack that added a recovery ability.

Definitly worth installing for those of us that have to try out everything.

I can't wait.
Totally awsome.

Now recovery system, later, color changing custom idle audio mp3 player firmware woo!
Though a fully functional Linux OS replacement would be awsome too.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 14, 2008)

Huh, I thought that people agreed that the Wii was not a PSP?  

Oooooh boy.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 15, 2008)

The NAND safety idea is a really good idea. Before going deeper in the Wii's hacking, having a "brick" protection is a must. Who know what we will see in a near future...?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 15, 2008)

gaboumafou said:
			
		

> The NAND safety idea is a really good idea. Before going deeper in the Wii's hacking, having a "brick" protection is a must. Who know what we will see in a near future...?


Hopefully we get some PSP-like features.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I'm sure we wont get a iso loader because bushing does not support piracy.I hope we get a feature that lets us customize the wii menu and also something that lets us delete the news channel and weather channel that we really don't need.


----------



## Minox (Jul 15, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> gaboumafou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should read this.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 15, 2008)

yaoluislg said:
			
		

> Well I'm sure we wont get a iso loader because bushing does not support piracy.I hope we get a feature that lets us customize the wii menu and also something that lets us delete the new channel.
> It's not made by Bushing..
> 
> QUOTE(Minox_IX @ Jul 15 2008, 02:23 AM) Sounds like you should read this.


I'm talking about plug-ins such as save state and such..


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 15, 2008)

It's made by Marcan But he himself doesn't support piracy either and also i'm pretty sure Bushing is helping make this too.


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 15, 2008)

Features or no features, once someone's done it there will be the opportunity for others to improve upon it


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 22, 2008)

There will be no custom firmware for the Wii that allows the playing of backups without a modchip. Nintendo has already contacted Bushing regarding the security hole and you can expect a patch to be made shortly.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 22, 2008)

the whole point of CFW is to take Nintendo out of the picture. -.-

If it does come out, I'd like to see a dumping utility that can dump DVD9s. (In case of another SSBB fiasco) Especially if it can besides to SD.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 22, 2008)

First, as long as you don't go to 3.4, you'll be fine.

Second, there is a WiFi dumping utility that can dump GameCube, Wii, and SSBB right over WiFi to a computer without the need for the SD card (other than to put the .elf on)


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, never saw that. PM me a link plz? Dun wanna fill up this thread with too much off-topic posts. (As I too often feel like I do) Thnx.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any chance this custom firmware will allow Trucha signed games to work again?  I have a custom disc I found of GH3 with Rock Band songs that no longer works because I accidentally updated.  I'd love to be able to use that again to help hold me over until I get either RB2 or GH:WT for my 360 (and unfortunately the GH:Aerosmith songs don't interest me at all).


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 23, 2008)

aparently wanikokos custom ios allows this anyways


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 23, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> aparently wanikokos custom ios allows this anyways



From what I understand though, since the system menu and the game menu doesn't actually load his custom ios, you can't load up a disc with Trucha signing anyway.  Ie, only homebrew can access the custom ios.

Edit:  Looked into this some more and apparently it can be loaded fine through Gecko OS.


----------



## alex (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, it might give a feature to run burnt copies without a modchip. I hope, if Nintendo decided to block homebrew with a new update, I'm not upgrading until people have a fix, or Nintendo add some GOOD new features. And I mean, GOOD!


----------

